# Da Moon, Venus and Jupiter



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

If you can see the night sky clearly, go out and take a look.  You can take your Kindles if you must but it's an awsome site.

If I read the report right, later on, venuse will teack behind the moone and then reappear.  sounds cool. Let's watch....it may take a while..maybe 3 more hours, not sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw them when we came out of my therapist this evening!  Beautiful!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn it is cloudy here so I see nothing but will check again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I tried to take a picture but my little Kodak one shot isn't good enough for that type of photography.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here in Maine it was cloudy and now raining, so no night sky for us.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I went outside about 6:30 to look at it.  It's so beautiful.  Jupiter was surprisingly clear, although Venus has been very bright for several nights.  

Maybe I should go out and take another look.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

no stars (or planets) overhead tonight, cloudy here.  I've been watching it for the last week or so.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rivery said:


> no stars (or planets) overhead tonight, cloudy here. I've been watching it for the last week or so.


Sure there are, silly. You just can't _see _them!

 Anyway, if you google it you'll find lots of pictures.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It is cloudy here tonight... no moon visible!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Clouds moved in...I can't see it anymore


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw it when I left work this evening. It was pretty cool!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Jupiter and Venus have been a lovely bright sight for the past few weeks, getting closer and closer together in the south/southwest in the evenings. I missed the close conjunction with the Moon Sunday night due to clouds but last night's was lovely.  Even without the Moon, Venus and Jupiter will be close-ish and bright for a bit longer yet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They said on the news this morning that the planets will be very bright right after sunset. No clouds today so I'll be looking for them on my drive home.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

So will I Leslie, we have sunshine today for the first time in 4 days.

Linda


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a picture of it, I'm sure it looks just like 3 dots in the sky but the next time it happens I'll either be dead or over 90!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

My son took me outside to see this.  The sky was perfectly clear and the site was beautiful.  He had read an article on this and it only happens every 950 years.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

tc said:


> My son took me outside to see this. The sky was perfectly clear and the site was beautiful. He had read an article on this and it only happens every 950 years.


Hmmm, maybe I'll be a little more than 90


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

No. you'll be dead and some tomb raider will have come along and stolen your kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I finally saw da moon, Venus and Jupiter last night. They were beautiful, very bright and clear. I guess they weren't as close together as a few days ago, but at least I saw them!

L


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> No. you'll be dead and some tomb raider will have come along and stolen your kindle.


Dang!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

What took you so long, dear?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I forgot about this thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I killed the THREAD
'Cos i POSTED in it


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I killed the THREAD
> 'Cos i POSTED in it


Hardly!

I have enjoyed reading (and viewing) your posts.


----------

